# Tons of ducks



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

I found the field we are hunting this weekend, should be good, With all of this rain we are getting the ducks are really showing up.


----------



## cgreeny (Apr 21, 2004)

I wonder how many of them made the trip down from ND.  Looks like a dang good spot. Good luck.


----------



## MrSafety (Feb 22, 2005)

SD Snow goose killer..............we just got back from NE SD and in the 10 years we've gone this hunt ranked in the top 3...........greenheads and pintails...........we had two picked cornfields and that's where they were. I've not seen as many pintails as we saw this year..........I'll get picks up tomorrow..........


----------



## snowhunter16 (Mar 14, 2006)

Thinking about going out this evening i was wondering if any one knows if theres alot of duck in the spencer area are not


----------



## dakotashooter2 (Oct 31, 2003)

> I've not seen as many pintails as we saw this year.........


I know what you mean. I thought pintail numbers were down. I've seen more pintails this year than I have in the last 10 years combined.


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

We were looking at these birds with the binocs and id say over 50% of them were pintails, not even kidding, it is unreal how many pintails there are this year, i think they should think about increasing the limit???


----------



## nebgoosehunter (Aug 18, 2005)

I have also seen way more pintails here in western nebraska. Most I can remember for the last 4 to 5 years.


----------



## FliesItDies (Aug 17, 2007)

You're lucky to be hunting there. No pintails or any other kind of duck that I can find in central WI. The numbers just aren't here...yet.


----------



## goosebusters (Jan 12, 2006)

Well its official, the ducks are in South Dakota and not North Dakota.


----------



## Booster (Sep 8, 2003)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> I found the field we are hunting this weekend, should be good, With all of this rain we are getting the ducks are really showing up.


Too bad I already got permission for this field :beer:

Just messin with ya


----------



## Maverick (Mar 4, 2002)

Beautiful sight!!!!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

I recognize that tree... Get outta my spot!

:wink:


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

T Shot said:


> I recognize that tree... Get outta my spot!
> 
> :wink:


Don't worry you can hunt that spot most of the ducks left there, and went to a flooded corn field a couple miles to the north that we got permission for. should be game on for the weekend.


----------



## WingedShooter7 (Oct 28, 2005)

goosebusters said:


> Well its official, the ducks are in South Dakota and not North Dakota.


Good! :lol:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

I agree with the pintail issue! Saw many pinnies last weekend and was able to take this one









I don't know if I'm dumb for doing this but I'm heading up towards the northern central part of ND next weekend for a few days to hunt with a cousin from UND :beer:


----------



## Hooked4life (Oct 25, 2007)

zdosch said:


> I don't know if I'm dumb for doing this but I'm heading up towards the northern central part of ND next weekend for a few days to hunt with a cousin from UND :beer:


It's never dumb to go hunting no matter how good the conditions. What is there that's better to do?

I'll be in the state in about 27 hours from now!! :sniper: Can't wait! :beer:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

ummm stay here and hunt in south dakota???!  just trying to hit the topic of a perhaps a push of birds by next weekend up there


----------



## Shu (Oct 21, 2003)

Nice banded pintail! :beer:


----------



## zdosch (Aug 31, 2003)

looking around on the site

is there anywhere with an updated migration report after Canada's cold snap? - - just wondering if birds are starting to push down; thats all


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T Shot said:


> I recognize that tree... Get outta my spot!
> 
> :wink:


:lol:

Is that the definition of a "roost tree"

Or is is just simply a roosting spot?

:wink:


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

zdosch said:


> I agree with the pintail issue! Saw many pinnies last weekend and was able to take this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sweet band! I've always thought getting a banded pinnie, or can would be the ultimate coup! Mallards are a dime a dozen, as you see so many more birds... but something like a pinnie or a can? Wow!

Congrats!


----------



## T Shot (Oct 4, 2002)

R y a n said:


> T Shot said:
> 
> 
> > I recognize that tree... Get outta my spot!
> ...


I don't know, let me consult the proclimation book... Do you think it would be considered a meandering water??? 8)


----------



## verg (Aug 21, 2006)

your spot looks like two spots I have for the weekend. But...both land owners said no driving out--too wet. uggg! Most of my dekes are full bodies. One said I could use my four wheeler and trailer the other said nothing but walking out. I'll have to carry my shells a good half mile or more. I know I know, I'm getting lazy.
Your picture looks pretty wet too...best be careful not to hurt the field.


----------



## shootnmiss09 (Sep 15, 2006)

looks like you have a good spot to hunt! Good Luck!!


----------



## Sd snow goose killer (Jan 20, 2007)

Ill post up the results tomorrow, should be good though, lots more ducks piled in there over the week. :sniper:


----------



## Snow Goose Killer (Feb 12, 2007)

Sd snow goose killer said:


> Ill post up the results tomorrow, should be good though, lots more ducks piled in there over the week. :sniper:


How many did you shoot then? me mickeal and wesley are prolly going out to ND this weekend. see any more snows around carpenter then just them 10 you said you seen that day i called ya?


----------



## R y a n (Apr 4, 2005)

T Shot said:


> R y a n said:
> 
> 
> > T Shot said:
> ...


You know...

That's a good point too...

I suppose as long as you row in and throw out an anchor..


----------



## USAlx50 (Nov 30, 2004)

zdosch said:


> looking around on the site
> 
> is there anywhere with an updated migration report after Canada's cold snap? - - just wondering if birds are starting to push down; thats all


Guess I didn't notice much of a cold snap when I was up there last week. There are some birds migrating but it wasn't anything fast and furious.

I had the same plans as you this weekend last year, I had to rely on SOB's because the ducks and darks didn't show up.


----------



## claimer (May 11, 2005)

Just returned from a petersfield, manitoba hunt; goose hunting was a given even though light winds; bird count as of Oct. 12 was the highest since 2004 for canadas(160,000), snows(140,00), ducks(60,000) ; on the 18th we shot red legs ; the migration was beginning when we left; strong south wind was keeping geese in the area; lots of rain has resulted in flooded barley fields which cannot be harvested; we limited out on ducks in less than an hour and then sat down and watched 25-30,000 duck pour in on a harvest moon; fantastic sight; will be in sodak in two weeks to hopefully see those same birds.


----------



## Perry Thorvig (Mar 6, 2002)

Great pictures of swarming mallards. Here are a few from the opener that didn't make it to October 12.


----------

